# Sundown - 1/2



## Greg (Jan 2, 2011)

Slush explosions


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 2, 2011)

Could you see anything? It's damn foggy around here.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 2, 2011)

tear that up my man.  wish i was there today.  so warm out its crazy.


----------



## MrMagic (Jan 2, 2011)

yesterdays bumps were  soo awsome im heading  back over there in a few min.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 2, 2011)

Really great day today. Glad I was able to make it out! Epic spring bumps. Soft and creamy with some good lines. I couldn't belive how deep they were getting on Ex! Got a little fog for a short time, but nothing to talk about.


----------



## Greg (Jan 2, 2011)

A few pics and cheezy cell phone vids. Brian - really has closed the stance and was ripping today.

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1811116684177&oid=135750739814780&comments&ref=mf

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1811117124188&oid=135750739814780&comments&ref=mf

*Ex:*







*Nor'easter:*


----------



## bvibert (Jan 2, 2011)

My legs are totally shot now.  I'm hobbling around the house...


----------



## powhunter (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice!!!  Cant wait to hit those after they freeze tonight

steveo


----------



## jarrodski (Jan 3, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Nice!!!  Cant wait to hit those after they freeze tonight
> 
> steveo



gonna snow in a few hours


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2011)

ishovelsnow said:


> gonna snow in a few hours



You guys are set up to make snow just about every night this week if you want. Then maybe a Fri/Sat storm to set you up for an epic weekend? One helluva start this season...


----------



## 2knees (Jan 3, 2011)

frozen or not, i want to hit those this week.  gonna try for wednesday night.


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2011)

2knees said:


> frozen or not, i want to hit those this week.  gonna try for wednesday night.



Might have two nights of refreshing by then. I bet it will be pretty good. I might hold off til Friday night and ski in the (fingers crossed) storm.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 3, 2011)

Greg said:


> Might have two nights of refreshing by then. I bet it will be pretty good. I might hold off til Friday night and ski in the (fingers crossed) storm.



hopefully i can get out for the storm.  dee is working the fri/sat/sunday trifecta but i'll try for a babysitter if we get some new snow.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 3, 2011)

ishovelsnow said:


> gonna snow in a few hours



Making snow tonight?? 

steveo


----------



## planb420 (Jan 3, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Making snow tonight??
> 
> steveo



Fbook page says Snowing tonight starting @ 10pm untill 9:30am   SO YES>>>>FRESHIES IN THE MORNING!!!!!:-D


----------



## powhunter (Jan 3, 2011)

Outstanding!! Was gonna hit Mt Snow but got my CSC days mixed up...Looks like the institution tomorrow

steveo


----------



## planb420 (Jan 3, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Outstanding!! Was gonna hit Mt Snow but got my CSC days mixed up...Looks like the institution tomorrow
> 
> steveo



I  will be there as well:beer:


----------



## bheemsoth (Jan 3, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Outstanding!! Was gonna hit Mt Snow but got my CSC days mixed up...Looks like the institution tomorrow
> 
> steveo



FYI, CSC members are always eligible for that day's group rate at Mount Snow, even if it is not denoted on the Awareness Day Calendar as such. 

http://www.skiclub.com/documents/CSCsedis11.doc
http://www.skiclub.com/documents/10-11_GroupRateCard.pdf

I'm not sure if Mount Snow runs any Awareness Days per say, or if CSC just fills in their calendar as needed with the Mount Snow deal.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 3, 2011)

Wonder if the group rate is the same as the Posted CSC price


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 3, 2011)

bheemsoth said:


> FYI, CSC members are always eligible for that day's group rate at Mount Snow, even if it is not denoted on the Awareness Day Calendar as such.
> 
> http://www.skiclub.com/documents/CSCsedis11.doc
> http://www.skiclub.com/documents/10-11_GroupRateCard.pdf
> ...





powhunter said:


> Wonder if the group rate is the same as the Posted CSC price



help a brother out here.. i'm new to CSC, just got my cards and never used before. Are you telling me we get discounted pricing @ Mt. Snow every day regardless of an awareness day?


----------



## powhunter (Jan 3, 2011)

In addition to the csc awareness days, some mountains, sundown included offers  discounts with your csc membership card...Mt Snow offers the group rate   sat 45 non sat 35...Thanks for the info bheemsoth!!

steveo


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 3, 2011)

powhunter said:


> In addition to the csc awareness days, some mountains, sundown included offers  discounts with your csc membership card...Mt Snow offers the group rate   sat 45 non sat 35...Thanks for the info bheemsoth!!
> 
> steveo


----------



## bheemsoth (Jan 3, 2011)

powhunter said:


> In addition to the csc awareness days, some mountains, sundown included offers  discounts with your csc membership card...Mt Snow offers the group rate   sat 45 non sat 35...Thanks for the info bheemsoth!!
> 
> steveo



I think those rates are actually early/late season. The peak Saturday rate is actually $60. Not that that's a bad deal at all for a mountain like that.

Other discounts can be found here: http://www.skiclub.com/documents/CSCsedis11.doc I'll be taking advantage of the Stowe deal later this month.

What CSC clubs are you guys members of? AE Ski Club here.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 3, 2011)

bheemsoth said:


> I'll be taking advantage of the Stowe deal later this month.


i will take advantage of stowe discount later this year when i win the HGTV home.




bheemsoth said:


> What CSC clubs are you guys members of? AE Ski Club here.



CAST here, my first year. Haven't even used it yet.


----------

